
Why Vesper really failed - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.com/why-vesper-really-failed/
======
pbarnes_1
The reason Vesper "failed" was because its popularity was based on _who_
developed it rather than _what_ it did.

But you can't just dismiss the issues with the App Store. Productivity apps
limited to just the iOS App Store are doomed to fail. There's no money there.

